

Ask HN: angel groups versus individual investors - axiom

I'm wondering what your experience has been with raising funding from individual angel investors versus going through angel gourps/networks?<p>The most common advice we've received is that angel groups tend to be less pleasant to work with, and take far longer to make a decision (and this has been backed up by our experience.) However, we're based in Canada, so that may simply be the climate here.
======
ScottWhigham
I've had the same experience here in Texas. I think that is normal - the more
people you go through, the more formal the process tends to be.

